# Bad Driver Encounters



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

What's the worst experience you've had with a bad driver?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

drunk drivers scare the living heck out of me.. Always used to see those guys/girls swerving around on my way home on nights. :/

One guy was threatening to kill me because I had stopped at a red and left a space for a little old lady to pull out from the parking lot there. 

Sadly that set off a driving rage in me and I pulled into the tims at the next block. Turns out the guy pulled in too and I got out to start a fight when he slunk into the drive through. All I could see was his hands on the wheel he was hunked down so low! LOL


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I was t-boned a couple of years ago by a young man in a brand new-to-him large pickup truck. He was coming out of a plaza and I was in the second lane. I was just driving along...
He friggin gunned it HARD out of the lot, right into me. Passenger side, thank goodness, but my neck will never be the same. His excuse... "She waved me through!" (The person in the first lane.)
He just kept repeating that she waved him through, then started whining about how he was already paying over $300 a month in insurance and now what was it going to be. Never said a word about my poor beloved 4runner being destroyed. Then he had the nerve to call our home and freak out about us going through insurance, said his friends could have fixed the damage for $500. Yea, that would have been safe!
To make me even more irate, he fought the charges, so I had to take the day off work, and due to a time mix-up, the cop didn't show up, so he got off :-(


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

oohhh yes.. I've seen people getting waved in but they don't stop to check the next lane D: I saw a coffee truck get hit much the same way with a van.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

yeah, so i was in a parking lot waiting for a guy to get out of his spot. He was goign back and forth in and out, barely turning his wheel to get him out of the spot. Meanwhile, this guy gets into his red 1990s pickuptruck that was parked to my right. He starts his car, and I am a pretty pessimistic person, so i told myself this guys probably going to back up into my car. He starts to move back, so I honk my horn! ........ He keeps going until he crunches my rear passenger door. I was so pissed. How could he not see a huge car right behind him?????? imagine if it was a child!

anyway, >$4000 repair later, and I'm still stuck with my defective GM lemon sunfire. Why i didnt ask to have it written off, I'll never know


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> Sadly that set off a driving rage in me and I pulled into the tims at the next block. Turns out the guy pulled in too and I got out to start a fight when he slunk into the drive through. All I could see was his hands on the wheel he was hunked down so low! LOL


You forgot to mention the part where you pull an aluminum bat out of your trunk.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I parked my Mazda Trib in the centre area of the cul-du-sac as the clients' driveway was full. Everybody in the area does it. The guys working on the house comes in to tell me some lady backed into the rear end, pooched the rear light lense and housing. 

HOW CAN YOU MISS A RED VEHICLE LIKE THAT?!?

I've got TONS as I'm on the road all the time...LOL.

A mental tally of vehicles that I make an effort to get in front of, especially when all you see from behind is a driverside headrest and two hands on the wheel and/or full of ppl:

Toyota sedans
Mercedes less than E class
BMW less than 530 and 325
"Unriced" Honda Civics
Hybrid Sedans
Minivans


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL joeee.. I very rarely go crazy but this guy was doing the 'slit your throat' motion to me.. I was so shocked to see that via my mirror. 

All for letting a lady out of a difficult parking lot?? you are going to threaten me like that??..

I am normally such a wussy I was so shocked at myself. lol

Pacman! I had the same thing happen to me at that small parking lot at the TD bank (st.clair and oconner) The lady kept backing up, was looking right at my car and then ended up ripping her wheel well apart off of my bumper.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

wtac said:


> A mental tally of vehicles that I make an effort to get in front of, especially when all you see from behind is a driverside headrest and two hands on the wheel and/or full of ppl:
> 
> Toyota sedans
> *Mercedes less than E class*
> ...


I have a friend who's a Benz mechanic, and I fear all those with E's and above - they're the guys who get into accidents and don't care much as the repairs are pocket change to them 

Edit - also, doesn't your list cover like 75% of the cars on the road??


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Any time I drive into Toronto  So Daily for now. Do you people understand that you have directional signals? and what they are for??
I had to stop at a car dealership to ask them if Directional signals were an option here...

Also the reason people leave a couple of car lengths between them and the car in front is not to allow you to swerve into the lane and then out again. It is so that we can stop in time. Oh and 18 wheelers take longer to stop than most cars.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

ameekplec. said:


> I have a friend who's a Benz mechanic, and I fear all those with E's and above - they're the guys who get into accidents and don't care much as the repairs are pocket change to them


That's the point, they're able pay for the repairs 



ameekplec. said:


> Edit - also, doesn't your list cover like 75% of the cars on the road??


My opinion of +75% of the drivers on the road


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Haha, too true. Nowadays I just don't care - when I'm downtown I hate the crazy drivers with no etiquette. When I'm out in scarborough/Markham/etc I hate the drivers because they can't drive.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

TBemba said:


> Also the reason people leave a couple of car lengths between them and the car in front is not to allow you to swerve into the lane and then out again. It is so that we can stop in time.


Good luck in Downtown Toronto


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> Good luck in Downtown Toronto


I have learned to use my car as a wedge. I have been to many Hockey games and concerts.

But I am always amazed at how inconsiderate people can be......

Don't get me started on Pedestrians or Bike riders


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

TBemba said:


> But I am always amazed at how inconsiderate people can be......


To get back at them

1) Cut them off again
2) If they honk, give them a middle finger
3) Speed off
4) If they chase up, avoid eye contact and pretend you didnt know
5) If they follow, take out your cell phone and prepare to dial 911


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

I personally like to blow them kisses. hahaha


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

TBemba said:


> Don't get me started on Pedestrians or Bike riders


There should be a law that allows us to hit them under certain circumstances (ie when they shouldn't be crossing an intersection but they are)



bigfishy said:


> To get back at them
> 
> 1) Cut them off again
> 2) If they honk, give them a middle finger
> ...


Okay, so I'm learning to drive and I'm trying to turn left at this intersection. There's another car beside me turning at the same time and I don't quite have the 'Saving space for others' thing down yet so I'm going a bit slower than I should be so they can easily get ahead of me so the risk of contact is reduced. Then this little ****** behind me honks and cuts me off eventually, being the asshole that I am, I follow them and honk at them for a good half kilometre. I think, that I'm the definition of inconsiderate in that situation. But seriously and legally, there's only suppose to be 1 car in the intersection for a left turn in a single lane and unless this person's mother is dying in the hospital or they're running late for a meeting, I don't see the point of being in such a rush.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

you mean besides, as in behind right? 
I don't get the saving space for others thing



Joeee said:


> Okay, so I'm learning to drive and I'm trying to turn left at this intersection. There's another car *beside* me turning at the same time and I don't quite have the *'Saving space for others' thing down yet *so I'm going a bit slower than I should be so they can easily get ahead of me so the risk of contact is reduced. Then this little ****** behind me honks and cuts me off eventually, being the asshole that I am, I follow them and honk at them for a good half kilometre. I think, that I'm the definition of inconsiderate in that situation. But seriously and legally, there's only suppose to be 1 car in the intersection for a left turn in a single lane and unless this person's mother is dying in the hospital or they're running late for a meeting, I don't see the point of being in such a rush.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> you mean besides, as in behind right?
> I don't get the saving space for others thing


No, there was 2 lanes for turning left.

The saving space thing is making sure the person beside you has sufficient space so you don't come too close.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

That's only if you don't know how to drive (among other things) and are prone to crashing into other people.

Should one who can't drive well really be getting upset at others for impeding traffic themselves? I sure have alot of other great things I could be doing other than turning at an intersection at 5 km/h 


One recent bad driver encounter I had was almost getting hit by a fishtailing cop car - he had the lights on, but no siren so I didn't hear it coming down an off ramp (at Yonge and 401 on the south bound side). 

On the bright side, if he hit me, at least emergency services would already be at the scene.


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

DON'T GET ME STARTED on bad driver entounters!

how about younger italian guys from vaughan with riced out hondas or vw golfs who don't look for pedestrians when they turn into a plaza.. they are SOOO focused on the incoming traffic and timing the turn properly so that they can gun it and make it within a tiny little gap of cars.. but FAIL to make sure there are no pedestrians walking while the walk signal is brightly lit..

i got HIT by a car in this situation while crossing the street.. and the worst thing about it is was there were absolutely NO signs of braking or slowing down by that idiot driver until AFTER i got hit.. good thing i walked out of that situation without any serious injury and that i instinctively hopped during the moment of impact onto the car rather than stand there and take the car full on.. i would have probably end up under the car with broken everything below the hips. my body mangled the guys hood and my arm broke the front windshield but miraculously i walked away from that incident without a scratch! i had x-rays done and all and nothing was abnormal! yepp that's right; i'm SUPERMAN!

this was just ONE incident.. I've had sooooo many other close calls too which funny thing is.. were ALWAYS in the woodbridge part of york region.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

marblerye said:


> DON'T GET ME STARTED on bad driver entounters!
> 
> how about younger italian guys from vaughan with riced out hondas or vw golfs who don't look for pedestrians when they turn into a plaza.. they are SOOO focused on the incoming traffic and timing the turn properly so that they can gun it and make it within a tiny little gap of cars.. but FAIL to make sure there are no pedestrians walking while the walk signal is brightly lit..
> 
> ...


What time of day was this at? I've met my share of bad drivers when I was walking as well. I stayed off the edge by about 2 ft of the an intersection once and this guy turning right was so focused on the left traffic and making a very tight window as it appeared some car was speeding to pass the lights and the guy guns the motor to make the turn while the wheels roll about 1ft into the curb and the guy then sped (sp?) off. That was during the day time. In the evenings I've had people driving that don't check for people walking across the roads while making right turns. This once a mother with a kid in a stroller was crossing the intersection with the pedestrian sign white ok sign and the driver never checked the right side before moving and bumped the stroller. You can imagine the mother there in a state of panick and very upset.

Also in the evenings people almost getting bumped and toes run on by drivers not checking before moving if no one is there. I always carry a bright 200+ lumen flashlight with me. If I'm about to cross a road where the pedestrian sign lights up white I don't beam the driver with 200lm+ in the face but just on the around or below dashboard/hood area so they know I'm there before I move. I find it works very well as you have the drivers attention as you cross the road.

Also if you're in a parking lot in the evening say a supermarket area and you're walking towards or away the supermarket (or the mall, etc) and you're wlaking by a car who has it's rear back up lights on but not moving yet or just inching out I always have a light on my keychain which I turn on and wave it while walking away and around the driver. Most drivers see the light at night and stop. I've had drivers express thanks for that so they can see you. If during the day I just give a little wave with shiney keys so the driver sees you before moving.

I don't see the rush when you're driving in a motor vehicle. You are in a an automobile so why speed and drive erratic and such. Take your time to get from A to B safely. I mean you are after all going faster then people walking, biking, or taking the bus. Maybe it's because I'm rider as well as a driver I see things both ways better and thus when I'm riding I use high power overkill lights which people think I'm a cop cause they're nutty bright and not something you can get off some dept. store cheapie. As a driver in say the intersections I check left, check right for pedestrians, then give a right behind the shoulder look to check for bike riders before moving. It seems many people don't give that extra third back look. That is why I use a high power front strobe light. Be it behind or on the on the side of the car you're going to see it as you're glowing inside.


----------

